# What would you do with this?



## Timber (May 18, 2013)

Well, this one went wrong from the start.  It was going to be a pencil line but it riced on me and seized up in about 30 seconds after emulsifying.  I stirred in the colors anyway and glopped it into the mold, but it looks like cottage cheese.  As soap it's fine, the scraps lather nicely and it passed the zap test in 12 hours.  I went ahead and trimmed some bars to see how they would look.

So what do you think?  Into the crock pot with it, or invoke the "Cook's Rule" (that's the way it's supposed to taste) and be done?


----------



## Krazekelly (May 18, 2013)

I think it looks very cool!!!


----------



## Rachelmf (May 18, 2013)

I like it.  It looks like it's supposed to be that way.


----------



## houseofwool (May 18, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## Miz Jenny (May 18, 2013)

I love it! It looks like the Caribbean and sand with bleached shells scattered about.


----------



## Cindiq4u (May 18, 2013)

Perfectly, Imperfect! Cheers..


----------



## Ancel (May 18, 2013)

I think it's very pretty! Keep it


----------



## shunt2011 (May 18, 2013)

I think they are beautiful!


----------



## AngelMomma (May 18, 2013)

Cooks rule for sure!!!


----------



## newbie (May 18, 2013)

Oh no! No rebatching for this one. It looks really cool and it makes me want to try seizing a soap so I can get the same effect. If you sell, I bet this one gets snatched up quickly.


----------



## CaraCara (May 18, 2013)

Those are really cool looking bars of soap, and quite original looking.  I say keep'em!


----------



## Alprinceton (May 18, 2013)

Amazing! I like it. Keep it, you will never be able to repeat this one!


----------



## gabriellapax (May 18, 2013)

Fabulous! They remind me of  impressionist French paintings... Monet...Manet.. Degas...keep them


----------



## MegMatt927 (May 18, 2013)

I really like them they way they are!


----------



## deg195 (May 18, 2013)

I say keep it- it looks like you did it on purpose.  I love the look!


----------



## Timber (May 18, 2013)

Well, that's a pretty clear consensus.  A stay of execution has been granted :grin:


----------



## soapcakes (May 19, 2013)

Definitely a keeper, very cool effect!


----------



## DeeAnna (May 19, 2013)

It's very van Gogh. Seriously. 

I like how your bar is carefully cut and nicely beveled on all corners. That regularity contrasts nicely with the dynamic movement in the color layers. Since it's good, safe soap, leave it alone and appreciate the unexpected gift.


----------



## lsg (May 19, 2013)

Leave it, it looks fantastic.


----------



## kharmon320 (May 19, 2013)

That's impressive!  Keep it as is.


----------



## bodhi (May 19, 2013)

And you are going to tell us how you got it to rice, right?


----------



## Timber (May 19, 2013)

bodhi said:


> And you are going to tell us how you got it to rice, right?



Well I certainly was not _trying_ to make it seize up :mrgreen:, but I _was_ trying for a fast trace because I wanted to make a jagged pencil line.  This means the batter has to be stiff enough to texture.  So, I did go with a 2:1 water:lye ratio, and I also used a Sage & Juniper FO that I know accelerates trace.  But I soaped at room temp so I was really surprised when it went from emulsion to pancake batter to cottage cheese in less than a minute.  The brown half is moroccan red clay but it was already hardening before I added it so I don't think it was a contributor.

EDIT: oh yeah, there was a lot of titanium dioxide in it too, if that makes a difference.


----------



## deb8907 (May 19, 2013)

Very cool! You couldn't do this if you planned it that way! Keep it!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (May 19, 2013)

It's the coolest!  If you don't like it send it to me!


----------



## bodhi (May 19, 2013)

Damnit, i dont use FO's  ;/ Im with Pepsi though, i want one!


----------



## Lion Of Judah (May 19, 2013)

This is a great looking soap, and if it is a error as you state then i would tell you leave it alone. if lathers great and does not have any lingering lye then i would tell you that you got a great creation on your hand. it could possibly be a signature soap to represent you.


----------



## judymoody (May 19, 2013)

It's gorgeous!  I love it.


----------



## Timber (May 20, 2013)

It's definitely growing on me.  I may even try it again.  If it is reproducible it might, in fact, be a viable technique for getting a different effect.


----------



## annie- (Jul 28, 2013)

I love it. I think it's a keeper!


----------



## MKRainville (Jul 29, 2013)

it is stunning!!  so pretty!


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jul 29, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 29, 2013)

personally, I think it has _loads_ of character! tell them you went through a lot of extra effort just to make it look that way!  cook's rules!


----------



## Donna (Jul 29, 2013)

I LOVE it.  You'll have to let us know what you name it!


----------



## HorseCreek (Jul 30, 2013)

I love it! It makes me want to be on the beach! Beautiful!


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Aug 3, 2013)

If van Gogh was a soaper this is what his soap would look like.  Very pretty.


----------



## funastrum (Aug 4, 2013)

Gorgeous!  One of the most beautiful effects that I have ever seen! Reproduce the **** out of these.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Oct 30, 2013)

I think it's awesome and looks cool!!!!


----------



## grayceworks (Oct 30, 2013)

HorseCreek said:


> I love it! It makes me want to be on the beach! Beautiful!



Yes! It makes me think of the beach or lakeshore also! Kinda looks like seafoam. Beautiful!

---------------------
My tablet has a wonky on-screen keyboard with a mind of its own -- ignore the typos :-/


----------



## ourwolfden (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks awesome!  Try it again!  I think I would by something like that!


----------



## grayceworks (Oct 30, 2013)

Reminds me of these: 




















---------------------
My tablet has a wonky on-screen keyboard with a mind of its own -- ignore the typos :-/


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 30, 2013)

Beautiful! What a lucky accident!


----------



## kryse13 (Nov 3, 2013)

I really like it!

Sent from my SGH-T589R using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## renata (Nov 3, 2013)

OMG how beautiful is that!


----------



## Jaccart789 (Nov 3, 2013)

I love it! I would buy those. I think they are cool looking!


----------



## TVivian (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd be proud to have made that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kikajess (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree with all the others who like it. Very cool. It looks like a snowstorm in the desert!


----------



## osso (Nov 4, 2013)

This looks awesome!


----------



## Sihir (Nov 4, 2013)

Everyone else has said it, but I'll add my voice - beautiful! I think it has sure potential!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Timber (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks again, everyone.  I tried one time to reproduce it, without success.  But I will keep trying!


----------



## Twiggy (Nov 11, 2013)

Timber said:


> Well, this one went wrong from the start.  It was going to be a pencil line but it riced on me and seized up in about 30 seconds after emulsifying.  I stirred in the colors anyway and glopped it into the mold, but it looks like cottage cheese.  As soap it's fine, the scraps lather nicely and it passed the zap test in 12 hours.  I went ahead and trimmed some bars to see how they would look.
> 
> So what do you think?  Into the crock pot with it, or invoke the "Cook's Rule" (that's the way it's supposed to taste) and be done?



It looks awesome! I was going to ask "how you did it"?  Superb!


----------

